# Help choosing speaker size



## fviola (Oct 1, 2012)

I am about to move into a new home and I want to set up an inexpensive home theater system. (just bought a house, need to save some money before a start buying better stuff)

My basement area is fairly large, but the section of the basement that I am setting up my tv is 14'x17' with an 8' ceiling. My wife would like to get in the wall speakers.

I took a look at Polk Audio in the wall speakers. I know they are not the greatest, but for my budget for now, I think that they will do.

The front speakers: Polk Audio RC65i are 6.5" or the RC85i which are 8"'
Rear speakers: Polk Audio RC60i are 6.5" or the RC80i which are 8"

The difference in price between getting the 6.5" and 8" speakers will be $460 vs $560.

I am just wondering, with the size room that I have and the quality of these speakers, should 6.5" speakers be enough?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To be honest you won't be happy with in wall speakers, is there any way to convince your wife to allow free standing speakers as the quality difference will be noticeable for the money.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

In general, the difference between a smaller and a larger woofer in a tower/in-wall/bookshelf speaker is the larger woofer buys you a slightly lower roll-off point, and a little more SPL on the bottom end. My room is roughly the same size as yours, and I've got two DIY in-walls for my L/R Front. They've got a pair of 6" woofers, and crossed over to my subs (4x12 IB) they're plenty strong enough for the environment. 

If you don't have subs, then it might be wise to consider the larger woofers. The advantage the smaller woofers have over the larger ones is that the smaller woofers in general tend to have better high frequency response. Depending on crossover design, this can result in a smoother mid-range and less power being delivered to the tweeters due to the potentially higher crossover point. At the price point we're discussing, there's a good chance Polk considered the differences and put different crossover networks in the different models. 

By the time you've got subwoofers integrated into this system, you might be happier with the smaller woofers. Of course, the only way to find out how they sound is to go listen to them. If you have the opportunity to audition before purchase and installation, definitely spend the time on that. If it takes an hour or two and you save $400, you've just clocked a pretty impressive hourly rate.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with Tony. But not all wife's are as understanding as mine some wouldn't want a PSA V-3600i in the living room. ?


----------



## fviola (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

I guess if I can't get my wife to change her mind, I'll go with the 6.5" speakers. 

But if I can, do any of you have any recommendations for speakers? I don't want to spend too much and I plan on mounting my TV. Because of the TV mounting, my wife wanted the in the wall speakers. I tend to agree that it looks nice, but if there are other better options in willing to look into it more.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What is your max budget and does this include a sub?

I would highly recommend looking at Chane speakers http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/loudspeakers/chane-loudspeakers


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I noticed you said the prices were $460 vs $560 for the RC65i and RC85i respectively... I'm seeing them on Amazon for $149/pr and $169/pr respectively. Where are you buying them that they are that much more expensive?


----------



## fviola (Oct 1, 2012)

DqMcClain said:


> I noticed you said the prices were $460 vs $560 for the RC65i and RC85i respectively... I'm seeing them on Amazon for $149/pr and $169/pr respectively. Where are you buying them that they are that much more expensive?


Sorry, I was including the price of the center speaker as well. 

As for my budget, I was thinking of a max budget of around $550. I don't need a sub, just the five speakers. 

My wife is really pushing for in wall speakers cause she doesn't want our kids to knock over floor standing speakers,and i havent seen any affordable mountable speakers.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a pair of rc85i in a room of my house. They sound really nice, especially for the money. I wouldn't ever use them(or any in/wall) in a theater setting except maybe for atmos. 14x17x8(1904cuft) isn't large, in and of itself, but being connected to the rest of the basement will yield a great deal of airspace to fill. Another advantage to larger drivers, is many times they have higher sensitivity and can be driven with less power, and they are more dynamic than small driver speakers. Do you have an overall budget for all the gear? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fviola (Oct 1, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> I have a pair of rc85i in a room of my house. They sound really nice, especially for the money. I wouldn't ever use them(or any in/wall) in a theater setting except maybe for atmos. 14x17x8(1904cuft) isn't large, in and of itself, but being connected to the rest of the basement will yield a great deal of airspace to fill. Another advantage to larger drivers, is many times they have higher sensitivity and can be driven with less power, and they are more dynamic than small driver speakers. Do you have an overall budget for all the gear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My budget right now is $550 for the five speakers. I have a receiver and sub that I am going to use in the meantime. 

This area that this is going in its partiality enclosed. It's a 14x17x8 area, but one wall is open to the rest of the basement (the wall opposite the 17' wall is about 11')


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, each man has to live with his own WAF, but fwiw, my main system has only ever had floor standing speakers. I have a gaggle of nieces and 3 kids of my own. I've never had a speaker tipped over. Kids are easily trainable, and grow up fast. Just tell them no! Lol however, if that's what you have to work with, well ok. Of the polks, I'd buy the 85's, however I'd also not go there.(personally)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

fviola said:


> I am about to move into a new home and I want to set up an inexpensive home theater system. (just bought a house, need to save some money before a start buying better stuff)
> 
> My basement area is fairly large, but the section of the basement that I am setting up my tv is 14'x17' with an 8' ceiling. My wife would like to get in the wall speakers.
> 
> ...


If you go in wall yes 6.5" will be enough if you use a sub.

See how she feels about a small satellite system like these JBL's

http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Channel-T...6550644&sr=8-6&keywords=jbl+surround+speakers

or Orb

http://www.amazon.com/Orb-Audio-Min..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=00HXGYEWYY4Z24CV38MG


----------



## fviola (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. The JBLs look nice and could be an option since they are small. 

I was also looking at Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers, SP-BS22-LR. Those are in my price range and from reviews they seem to be pretty great. I would have to get 4 bookshelf speakers though since my wife doesn't want floor standing. What about those? SP-C22 would serve as a center speaker. For the 5 speakers, it would be about $350.

I am going to show my wife a bunch of options and see what she is willing to compromise with. We are mounting a 65" samsung and I know she doesn't want huge speakers when our tv is so thin. 

Also, my current receiver is an Onkyo HT-R391. I believe it's 660w. My current speakers are also onkyo speakers which came with the receiver in a home theater package, ht-s3500. I intend on upgrading the receiver, but since it is working fine, I'm in no rush.

Thanks for the help


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

fviola said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. The JBLs look nice and could be an option since they are small.
> 
> I was also looking at Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers, SP-BS22-LR. Those are in my price range and from reviews they seem to be pretty great. I would have to get 4 bookshelf speakers though since my wife doesn't want floor standing. What about those? SP-C22 would serve as a center speaker. For the 5 speakers, it would be about $350.
> 
> ...


I think the Pioneer speakers are fine if you want traditional book shelfs. Since you mention you have a thin TV another option are thin wall mount speakers designed to match thin TV's. Paradigm is an excellent brand, here is an example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121904153321?rmvSB=true

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222032260344?rmvSB=true

Review

http://www.cnet.com/products/paradigm-cinema-110-ct-5-1/

I suggest narrowing your selection to three different options, the Paradigm flat speakers, either one of the JBL or Orb satellite choices, and your traditional Pioneer book shelf style and then let your wife choose from those three.

I think going in wall is too much work and will not sound as good as any of the above 3 systems.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Scratch the Orbs and JBLs off that list, they are aweful speakers. Way too small to produce the lower frequencies making the sub work way to hard to fill the gap.
I would go with the largest speakers you can afford. The larger the driver the lower the frequency response and you want speakers that get down to at least 60Hz so you can set the subs crossover at 80Hz (any higher and you have issues)
These are your best bet http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SP-PK52FS-Theater-Speaker-Package/dp/B00IK8I9K2


----------



## fviola (Oct 1, 2012)

witchdoctor said:


> I think the Pioneer speakers are fine if you want traditional book shelfs. Since you mention you have a thin TV another option are thin wall mount speakers designed to match thin TV's. Paradigm is an excellent brand, here is an example:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121904153321?rmvSB=true
> 
> ...


I don't think paradigm is an option. Two speakers alone is more than my budget and I don't feel comfortable buying used. 

Thanks for the info though. I found the Polk OMW3. It's not super slim but slim enough. Now I am thinking I might get OMW5s for the l/r and the OMW3s for the rear. They aren't super expensive and should provide good sound I think. They are 4.5" thick, my TV with the low profile frame will still be a few inches so I don't think these will be much of a problem since they are mountable as is. 

I still have to convince my wife not to have in wall first though


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

From what I remember of the orbs, they sounded pretty good, but had very modest output, and as Tony said were very difficult to integrate with the subwoofer. I think this link wichdoctor posted to the paradigms is good. Buying used can be a good way into higher end gear without the premium. Most people buying paradigms aren't hosting college parties so I wouldn't worry about abuse. Too much...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121904153321?rmvSB=true&_mwBanner=1
You definitely have some challenges. 
I've always liked energy speakers for the small speaker market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

tonyvdb said:


> Scratch the Orbs and JBLs off that list, they are aweful speakers. Way too small to produce the lower frequencies making the sub work way to hard to fill the gap.
> I would go with the largest speakers you can afford. The larger the driver the lower the frequency response and you want speakers that get down to at least 60Hz so you can set the subs crossover at 80Hz (any higher and you have issues)
> These are your best bet http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SP-PK52FS-Theater-Speaker-Package/dp/B00IK8I9K2


I see you own the Sherwood unit with the trinnov processing, how do you like it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

witchdoctor said:


> I see you own the Sherwood unit with the trinnov processing, how do you like it?


Once set up properly it has been a great receiver for me, Not one issue other than its known quarks. My livingroom is not ideal for speaker placement and Trinnov did wonders with the sound so muc so closing my eyes I can't place where the sound is coming from.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fviola, I don't know how streamlined you need to be, but here's a setup I just put on the wall. It's a 70" sharp with jbl n-28ii bookshelf speakers on the sides. Thinking it might give an idea of scale for reference. The n-28ii are pretty good size. 11" deep iirc. Just more food for thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

